# Arjuken Karate Lineage



## Nathan Defrain (Apr 11, 2021)

Hello,

I am a current karate student of GGM Ernesto Presas' system of Arjuken Karate. I am trying to trace the lineage of the karate side of this system, and would like to know as much/any information about where/who/when he learned from and the rank he achieved. I am under the impression that he/someone in his school taught JKA-line Shotokan and that is where our katas/harder style are derived. I have seen that GM Remy Presas was a 6th Dan in Shotokan and have seen a certificate for his black belt with (who I believe to be) Sensei Kunio Sasaki's signature on it...but nothing for Ernesto? Any information is appreciated, and if there is a picture of his black-belt certificate anywhere that would amazing!

Thanks!


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi Nathan, you are a student of this method, does your teacher have information about the history and lineage?


----------



## Nathan Defrain (Apr 12, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> Hi Nathan, you are a student of this method, does your teacher have information about the history and lineage?


Hi! He is following up with his Sensei and also our Shihan on the history between Australia and Phillipines, I am hoping to find the connection between GGM Ernesto and his Sensei and back to the Japanese origins


----------



## Nathan Defrain (Apr 13, 2021)

This is my Sensei's shodan certifcate which states Ernesto was an 8th Dan in "Karate" and here is GM Ernesto in what I believe to be his 6th dan belt and a copy of Remy's JKA Shotokan shodan certificate that appears to be from a book, which I had found posted to a tribute page to GM Remy....hopefully these might help?


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 13, 2021)

I personally don’t know anything about this, it looks like a fairly narrow lineage.  I don’t have any other suggestions, other than ask those in the lineage who are above you.


----------



## AusMarkB (Nov 3, 2021)

Nathan Defrain said:


> This is my Sensei's shodan certifcate which states Ernesto was an 8th Dan in "Karate" and here is GM Ernesto in what I believe to be his 6th dan belt and a copy of Remy's JKA Shotokan shodan certificate that appears to be from a book, which I had found posted to a tribute page to GM Remy....hopefully these might help?View attachment 23772 View attachment 23773 View attachment 23774


Hi Nathan,

Just wondering if you found what you were looking for?
I trained in Arjuken under Jeff Traish, (the Chief Instructor on your sensei's certificate), back in the late 80's, early 90's. It was a long time ago so I may be way off but I vaguely recall the story that Jeff and his brother Chris trained in the Phillipines and brought the art to Australia. I don't know if that helps but it might be one little piece of the puzzle.
I believe Jeff is retired from teaching now but Chris still runs his school in the Blue Mountains.
The certificate you posted brought back decades old memories and I think I still have mine stored away somewhere.

*edit
....I probably shouldn't have assumed you were local to where I am. When I mentioned the Blue Mountains, I was referring to the Blue Mountains in NSW.


----------



## AaronM (May 5, 2022)

AusMarkB said:


> Hi Nathan,
> 
> Just wondering if you found what you were looking for?
> I trained in Arjuken under Jeff Traish, (the Chief Instructor on your sensei's certificate), back in the late 80's, early 90's. It was a long time ago so I may be way off but I vaguely recall the story that Jeff and his brother Chris trained in the Phillipines and brought the art to Australia. I don't know if that helps but it might be one little piece of the puzzle.
> ...


Jeff Traish actually still teaches in Macquarie Fields, I'm a current student. 

Arjuken defiantly has Shotokan lineage since it has Takiyoku and Hien Kata. The founder of Shotokan created Takiyoku to be an easier form of Pinan/Hien and renamed Pinan to Hien when he brought Karate to Japan. 

From what I know Remy Presas learned Shotokan karate from a guy named Dr. Guillermo Lengson and he taught him Arnis in return so I wouldn't be surprised they both had the same teacher. Apparently Ernesto and Remy Presas were teaching Arnis in Japan in the 70s to Japanese police and so they learned a lot of Japanese Martial Arts in Japan.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 5, 2022)

AaronM said:


> Jeff Traish actually still teaches in Macquarie Fields, I'm a current student.
> 
> Arjuken defiantly has Shotokan lineage since it has Takiyoku and Hien Kata. The founder of Shotokan created Takiyoku to be an easier form of Pinan/Hien and renamed Pinan to Hien when he brought Karate to Japan.
> 
> From what I know Remy Presas learned Shotokan karate from a guy named Dr. Guillermo Lengson and he taught him Arnis in return so I wouldn't be surprised they both had the same teacher. Apparently Ernesto and Remy Presas were teaching Arnis in Japan in the 70s to Japanese police and so they learned a lot of Japanese Martial Arts in Japan.



HI AaronM,

In the back of what is commonly called "The Pink Book" (* Modern Arnis, Philippine Martial Art "Stick Fighting" *) it is written that in 1970 he travelled to Japan and taught ITAGO Police Academy to teach and introduce Modern Arnis.

Not written was that he travelled as a "Good Will" Ambassador from the PI to Japan. He even had a passport from the government for this and other travels including California and teaching police there. (* Documented in a different Article / Book I will have to look it up later *)

Thanks


----------



## AusMarkB (May 5, 2022)

AaronM said:


> Jeff Traish actually still teaches in Macquarie Fields, I'm a current student.
> 
> Arjuken defiantly has Shotokan lineage since it has Takiyoku and Hien Kata. The founder of Shotokan created Takiyoku to be an easier form of Pinan/Hien and renamed Pinan to Hien when he brought Karate to Japan.
> 
> From what I know Remy Presas learned Shotokan karate from a guy named Dr. Guillermo Lengson and he taught him Arnis in return so I wouldn't be surprised they both had the same teacher. Apparently Ernesto and Remy Presas were teaching Arnis in Japan in the 70s to Japanese police and so they learned a lot of Japanese Martial Arts in Japan.


Hey Aaron,
Thanks for the update. I had heard on the grapevine that he had retired but clearly that info was wrong. It's good to hear he's still going.
I might have to make a nostalgic visit one night. I haven't moved that far away.


----------



## Judo boi (May 6, 2022)

I thought Arjuken had some Kyokushin ties?Before I started training Kyokushin I trained a few sessions in Arjuken and this was what I was told at that dojo( Sozokan in Perth WA)


----------

